# Two lots of AF after BFN



## Mips (Feb 11, 2014)

AF came on my 2ww.  I was 10 days in.  My clinic were impossible to get hold of so I continued to take the pessaires.  AF stopped as normal, the day after was my test day which was not surprisingly a BFN.  I stopped taking the pessaires.  However 5 days later I've just started to bleed heavily again and I feel SOOOO tired.  Is this normal?


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Sorry for the bfn and that your clinic is crap  

With my first cycle i bled after 5 days and was told to carry on with the pessaries so I did. I continued to bleed, but then a few days after stopping them I started to bleed heavily and basically had a double period. When I asked them they said that the lining must have been breaking down a little bit but then when I stopped them it took a few days to come full force xxx


----------



## Mips (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks for that Cloudy.  I'm still bleeding off and on and still feel like rubbish so going to see the GP this week.


----------

